# Aprender Visual Basic



## papocan (May 11, 2010)

Buenas Amigos, un gran saludo a todos quienes forman parte de esta excelente comunidad,,,,
Bueno, mi consulta es la siguiente:
¿donde puedo encontrar un buen tutorial para empezar a conocer y aprender desde cero visual basic?
he bajado varios tutoriales pero hablan en terminos que no entiendo, ya que estos tutos son para quienes tienen ciertos conocimientos ya en VB.
yo necesito algo que me enseñe de lo basico bien basico... please comunidad una ayuda!!!!
tengo un manual que dice " aprenda Visual Basic como si estuviera en primero" pero no entiendo nada.....
bueno, espero una ayuda compañeros.... saludos.....-...-.-.


----------



## Chico3001 (May 11, 2010)

Aunque suene a broma... la verdad te recomiendo la serie de Dummies (Visual Basic for dummies), la verdad esos libros estan muy bien planeados y son faciles de entender....


----------



## fernandoae (May 12, 2010)

En Google, yo aprendi asi. Lo que si le tuve que dedicar tiempo... no tuve todo servido...


----------



## Meta (May 12, 2010)

Mira manuales para qu et hagas una idea.
http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2009/03/manual-interfaz-vc-y-visual-basic.html

http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com/2009/05/visual-basic-2008-creando-interfaces.html

Preguntas sobre foro para ello.
http://social.msdn.microsoft.com/Forums/es-ES/categories

Saludo.

B
Hola:
orrar este tema, por favor. Ya que lo uso en otra sección.

Saludo.


----------



## beto3574 (May 14, 2010)

yo te podria ayudar pues tengo un  libro que empieza desde cero...pero no se como subir archivos...


----------



## papocan (May 14, 2010)

amigo Meta, puedes ayudar a Beto3574 pliss.
yo tampoco sé subir libros o documentos...
por fa lo necesito urgente....


----------



## Meta (May 14, 2010)

No podrás subir documentos si son más grandes de 1MB, para ello usas el


----------



## papocan (May 14, 2010)

si puedes compadre, subelos al megaupload, pliss.-
te lo agradeceria mucho....


----------



## elaficionado (May 14, 2010)

Hola.

El curso: 
Aprenda Visual Basic 6.0
​_como si estuviera en primero_​


Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## beto3574 (May 15, 2010)

diganme como subir y subo uno que solo pesa 904k y que esta muy bueno...quiero hacer mi humilde aporte porque por aca me han colaborado y es hora de responder¡¡


----------



## Meta (May 15, 2010)

Lo puedes subir en el propio foro.


----------



## elaficionado (May 15, 2010)

Hola.
Para subir un archivo.

Haz click en *Ir a Avanzado.*
Después haz click en *Gestionar Archivos Adjuntos*
Y allí puedes ver los tipos de archivos que puedes subir y los tamaños máximos permitidos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## beto3574 (May 15, 2010)

bueno aca esta mi aporte para el que lo necesite,,es muy basico el libro..pero es bueno para los que apenas empezamos a estudiar este lenguaje...espero les sirva ..saludos

se me olvidaba..gracias al aficionado.por las instrucciones¡¡¡


----------



## Meta (May 16, 2010)

Les dejo un enlace.

http://www3.fi.mdp.edu.ar/adquisicion/Visual_Basic/visual_basic_principal.htm

Saludo.


----------

